# FERRET NATION CAGES HAVE HIT THE UK



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey all , just a message to say that the famous ferret nation cages can now be bought from the UK.

http://www.companionschoice.co.uk

Happy cage hunting !


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

At Â£230! 8O 

They must think people have money to burn


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah that is a good point..They may be available slightly cheaper elsewhere...But so far this is all i can find. So i thought people should know lol


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

Rat cages in the UK are such a pain, they're either VERY overly priced, non-existance or a hamster cage in disguise.

Thanks for pointing it out tho


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

Holyyyyyyy somethingiwon'tsay.

That's an AWFUL lot of money! Someone actually posted a link on ebay to a very similar to the FN here
Much cheaper.


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

Phobie said:


> Holyyyyyyy somethingiwon'tsay.
> 
> That's an AWFUL lot of money! Someone actually posted a link on ebay to a very similar to the FN here
> Much cheaper.



Yes i have seen that. I found out the brand name lol Liberta cages.


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

Emster said:


> Rat cages in the UK are such a pain, they're either VERY overly priced, non-existance or a hamster cage in disguise.
> 
> Thanks for pointing it out tho


I thought UK prices for cages were cheap when I looked at them 8O Atleast compared to cages in Finland.

**** you american and english people! :evil:


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Yorkshire pet shop (google it) sells them for Â£170 (incl. P&P)

And a warehouse near me sells them for Â£130.

Companions choice is a rip off with FNs. If you don't mind watching and waiting for when they come in stock on other sites, it'd be a lot cheaper in the long run


----------



## songfornemo (Jan 1, 2008)

I don't think you can buy the Liberta cage off Ebay anymore... But you can probably order it from their website.

Another link that might be useful is: Berriewood FN currently not in stock though... 

And... Redmap FN not in stock either... I e-mailed asking when they will become available but haven't heard anything.

Looks like they are in popular demand.

Another Ebay link to a cage that may be of interest to some of you: Deluxe XL

SFN ~


----------

